# Stock Trailer Capacity?



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

How many 1000 pound steers in a 12 foot Bison livestock trailer? I have three going to the processor in June, it would be nice to haul all three at once. 

Thanks,


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

nate77 said:


> How many 1000 pound steers in a 12 foot Bison livestock trailer? I have three going to the processor in June, it would be nice to haul all three at once.
> 
> Thanks,


Look on the GVW tag on the tongue. Commonly, axles on small stock trailers are 3500 pound capacity. So, two axle can carry 7000 pounds, minus the weight of the trailer, say 1300 pounds, plus the tongue weight, say 450 pounds.
If you have a two axle, 3500 pound capacity, 1300 pound trailer, 450 pounds on the tongue, you can haul 6 1000 steers.
Figuring it the other way, you want to haul 3000 of live beef. Add the weight of the trailer, say 1300, subtract the tongue weight, you'll need 2 axles with a 2000 pound capacity.


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, the weight should be no problem for my two axle trailer, with trailer brakes, or my truck. Mainly concerned about the space taken up by the steers; only going 20 miles guess they don't need to get to comfortable.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does this trailer have a center gate? 12' trailers are different as it can be hard to get 2 animals in front of the center gate, not the best to haul 3 loose as they can move to the back and take weight off the back of tow vehicle. But better than a 14' or 16' loose as they have more room to move around and more floor behind the trailer wheels. If you haul them loose (no center gate) be mindful of the weight shift....James


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

No cut gate in the 12' trailer. 

The prospect of extreme weight transfer is terrifying, I'm a nervous wreck even hauling one cow.


----------

